# just taped



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

just taped five-oh's ears up today and here are some pix! he is 13 weeks old, i know it is a little early but i just couldn't wait because our other gsd is only two days younger than him and already has full erect ears.










lol he looks so funny! 










sorry about the bad picture quality these were taken on my phone










in one week ill be switching to breathe right strip.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow already taping at 13 weeks....cute boy for sure!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

lol what a cutie.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's ears were floppy later than that, they went up for good about 16 weeks. We didn't tape.

Here he is at about 14 weeks. One was down and the other flopped on his head.


----------



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

took the tape off today and his ears were straight up after just one day!










im going to put the breathe right strips on later today or tomorrow before his obedience class


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't be surprised if they still drop or droop, they can change daily at this age!


----------



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

yeah i know thats whats happening to our other gsd so i put the breathe right patches on him so they wont drop as soon.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

They can still drop while teething, even if you put the breath right strips on them. Kaiser is 14 weeks old, and for the most part they are up, but sometimes they still flop around. 

Your boy is very cute!


----------

